# Damn! I just killed an innocent, harmless spider.



## Fsharpmajor

The poor thing was hiding in a polystyrene cool box and I accidentally scooped dry ice on top of it. I suppose if it's kept frozen long enough, science may one day find a way of reviving it.

What are your thoughts on our arachnid friends?


----------



## Yoshi

Keep them away... I don't like tiny things with many legs.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Evil little ********. No, to spiders there is no good or evil, only murder. If I see one and it gets away, I can't stay in the same room if I fail to track it down and kill it.


----------



## Aramis

Goethe had similiar situation and even wrote whole lenghty poem about it in remorse, unfortunately I can't find it anywhere now.


----------



## Yoshi

Aramis said:


> Goethe had similiar situation and even wrote whole lenghty poem about it in remorse, unfortunately I can't find it anywhere now.


We certainly must read it. Go find it now.


----------



## Almaviva

Fsharpmajor said:


> The poor thing was hiding in a polystyrene cool box and I accidentally scooped dry ice on top of it. I suppose if it's kept frozen long enough, science may one day find a way of reviving it.
> 
> What are your thoughts on our arachnid friends?


Whoa, how do you know the spider was innocent? Hiding, huh? Very, very suspicious!


----------



## Ukko

Within the next few weeks the weather will turn enough to encourage spiders to seek the relative warmth of my home. I don't encourage them, but kill them only if they get in my way.

It's *my* home.


----------



## sospiro

regressivetransphobe said:


> Evil little ********. No, to spiders there is no good or evil, only murder. If I see one and it gets away, I can't stay in the same room if I fail to track it down and kill it.


Noooooooooooooo!

I love spiders


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Being a care-taker for cats has made me a lot less patient about spiders.

The spider encounter that can be an itchy annoyance to humans 
can be seriously health-threatening to cats.

"I swear that, to uphold my cat(s)..."


----------



## Kopachris

Found it!
****ing **** ******* character ****ing limit.... *grumbles to self*


----------



## GoneBaroque

Almaviva said:


> Whoa, how do you know the spider was innocent? Hiding, huh? Very, very suspicious!


Probably enjoying the darkness.


----------



## Chris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Within the next few weeks the weather will turn enough to encourage spiders to seek the relative warmth of my home. I don't encourage them, but kill them only if they get in my way.
> 
> It's *my* home.


They do that in Britain, but over here it's the house spiders (_Tegenaria_ species) coming indoors looking for mates. I spray chemical barriers round the doors and windows to discourage them.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

True story:


----------



## Wicked_one

regressivetransphobe said:


> True story:


This is soooo Harry Potter!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I wouldn't say spiders are evil but common wasps - of which there will hopefully be fewer than usual this year due to an inconsistent summer - are, in my opinion, one of the most malignant creatures of all. Unlike their larger hornet cousins who only tend to fight their corner when defending themselves or their nest (at least in the UK) wasps seem naturally steeped in aggressive attitude right from the off and tend to get even worse near the end of their short life cycle when they start getting tanked up on the juice of rotting fruit. Plus they look vile - in their garish gold and black it could be argued that they are the chavs of the insect world. Plus the little ******** don't make honey - what's to like???


----------



## Ukko

elgars ghost said:


> I wouldn't say spiders are evil but common wasps - of which there will hopefully be fewer than usual this year due to an inconsistent summer - are, in my opinion, one of the most malignant creatures of all. Unlike their larger hornet cousins who only tend to fight their corner when defending themselves or their nest (at least in the UK) wasps seem naturally steeped in aggressive attitude right from the off and tend to get even worse near the end of their short life cycle when they start getting tanked up on the juice of rotting fruit. Plus they look vile - in their garish gold and black it could be argued that they are the chavs of the insect world. Plus the little ******** don't make honey - what's to like???


You have described yellowjackets. Yep, they do get more aggressive in the autumn. I think what you are calling hornets may be what Vermonters call black wasps, of either the paper or the mud varieties (mud wasps have a set of extra-long legs, for carrying the mud). Both of those are mostly interested in caterpillars. Once in a while I notice another large wasp, striped but not a yellowjacket, attacking a bumblebee. The story has it that it is after the pollen the bee has gathered.

It's a jungle out there.


----------



## TresPicos

Chris said:


> They do that in Britain, but over here it's the house spiders (_Tegenaria_ species) coming indoors looking for mates. I spray chemical barriers round the doors and windows to discourage them.


   

I had to make it smaller to be able to quote you.

I hate spiders, like that one. I really, really, really hate them.

Still, I usually catch them with a glass and throw them out the window instead. Not killing the spider makes it easier to...

Oh no, I just saw a spider (a small one) in the ceiling... Moving... Soon directly above me. Bye... 

Okay, I'm back. Yeah, so, not killing the spider makes it easier to suppress spider incidents, I've found. Writing about them in internet forums makes it harder, maybe...

_PS. Yes, this actually happened..._


----------



## Bix

I used to be petrified of spiders, but my partner is more so, so I have gotten less afraid of them as it is me who has to move them. There is one thing we have tried - you will never truely get rid of or stop spiders being in your house but you can put them off being in the room and instead just staying in holes etc.

...... oh yes, i forgot the method - you can get conkers (horse chestnuts), crush them up and put them in muslin bags and put them in the corners of the room - spiders are said to hate the smell - we tried it one year and it workerd very well. If you do use this method make sure that children or animals cannot get hold of the conkers as they are poisonous.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I could tell you all my awful spider incidents. Currently there's a little spider in my room which I don't want to kill because it's so small and not doing me harm. But I've had incidents with much bigger spiders. One was _in_ my bed some weeks ago and I killed it after getting it out of my bed (it would smear a stain to squish it). Then I ran _into _a humungous spider at a park which was making a spider web right in the doorway. It brushed against my hair, it was so disgusting. It was so big I didn't even want to attempt to kill it. 

And that's why I hate spiders. I find them fascinating, but they're just awful in the wrong places. Like in your house. Out in nature it's ok. :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

The only thing worse than spiders are cockroaches. I can't even understand why those horrible beings exist.


----------



## Aramis

It's not too closely related to this thread but it reminded me of something:






I recommend the whole cycle.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jan said:


> The only thing worse than spiders are cockroaches. I can't even understand why those horrible beings exist.


Not many of those where I live. Centipedes though are equally gross as spiders.


----------



## TxllxT

We don't kill, we suck









no stains, no webs, the same works for mosquitos: the dyson sucks them in full flight


----------



## hawk

I think spiders are fascinating to watch and they are beautiful. I am fond of jumping spiders with the big eyes and frenetic movements. Here are two examples:


















We usually have large grey barn spiders making a home in the corners of the doorway of the mud room. Late in the fall hundreds of babies hatch and scurry to various places, mostly outdoors, but one will take up residence in the home web. Then the cycle begins anew~just like Charlotte's Web.

One of these would most certainly freak me out though I doubt I would kill it:


----------



## regressivetransphobe

That would be a camel spider--technically not a spider, despite their name, but close enough. One of the reasons I'm perfectly content never vacationing in the Middle East.


----------



## TresPicos

TxllxT said:


> We don't kill, we suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no stains, no webs, the same works for mosquitos: the dyson sucks them in full flight


Nice. Do they die immediately? Or are they perhaps still alive inside the bag, so you have to keep the vacuum cleaner running for a while or even pour out some sand or whatever to vacuum up after the spider, to be sure?

Yikes, the ceiling spider is out again! He must sense that I'm defaming and threatening his species here. 

Phew, he had me cornered there for a while. 

Here he is:










Only the size of a fingernail, but still...


----------



## Chris

I have heard it said that in parts of Australia there is a large but harmless spider that likes to sit behind the sun visors on cars. So you're driving along, you decide turn the visor down, and the spider falls into your lap.


----------



## Chris

hawk said:


> I think spiders are fascinating to watch and they are beautiful. I am fond of jumping spiders with the big eyes and frenetic movements.


It's chortling at us


----------



## Almaviva

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Being a care-taker for cats has made me a lot less patient about spiders.
> 
> The spider encounter that can be an itchy annoyance to humans
> can be seriously health-threatening to cats.
> 
> "I swear that, to uphold my cat(s)..."


don't cat kill the spiders they find?


----------



## Almaviva

Hilltroll72 said:


> You have described yellowjackets. Yep, they do get more aggressive in the autumn. I think what you are calling hornets may be what Vermonters call black wasps, of either the paper or the mud varieties (mud wasps have a set of extra-long legs, for carrying the mud). Both of those are mostly interested in caterpillars. Once in a while I notice another large wasp, striped but not a yellowjacket, attacking a bumblebee. The story has it that it is after the pollen the bee has gathered.
> 
> It's a jungle out there.


This is why I only like nature when it's laying dead on my plate, hopefully prepared by a good chef, and medium-rare.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Almaviva said:


> don't cat kill the spiders they find?


Yep, and then eat them. Whether they're filled with cat-killing venom or not.


----------



## TresPicos

Almaviva said:


> This is why I only like nature when it's laying dead on my plate, hopefully prepared by a good chef, and medium-rare.


Waiter, can I have another slice of wasp, please?


----------



## emiellucifuge

It depends where I am, 

In NL I remove them and place them outside, their webs are an annoyance.
In hot climates I gladly invite them in as they reduce the number of flies and mosquitoes.


----------



## Rasa

Don't worry OP, murder didn't occur since animals don't have rights.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I did see a documentary on some real badass giant Japanese hornets - it showed one nest being smoked out (the hornets were killing the European bee colonies en masse - introduced for their higher honey yield but had no defence mechanism like the indigenous bee) and the occupants going straight into a hot wok. These brutes were over an inch long and, apart from the risk of being stir-fried, virtually unchallenged in the food chain. In the end the hornets go totally apeshit and turn on each other when the queen's control pheromone wears off as the seasons change.


----------



## mamascarlatti

emiellucifuge said:


> In hot climates I gladly invite them in as they reduce the number of flies and mosquitoes.


Really, even one this size (about as big as the whole palm of my hand) which recently decided that my room in Rarotonga was THE place to hang out. After three days of chucking it out of the window only for it to come right back in, I took it for a 200 meter walk trapped in a salad bowl to get rid of it.


----------



## Sieglinde

KILL THEM ALL

Disgusting little sh*ts.


----------



## TresPicos

mamascarlatti said:


> Really, even one this size (about as big as the whole palm of my hand) which recently decided that my room in Rarotonga was THE place to hang out. After three days of chucking it out of the window only for it to come right back in, I took it for a 200 meter walk trapped in a salad bowl to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 2386


I thought you had divided the animals over there, so that the Aussies had all the creepy, poisonous and deadly ones and the Kiwis had just... kiwis and stuff.


----------



## Almaviva

TresPicos said:


> I thought you had divided the animals over there, so that the Aussies had all the creepy, poisonous and deadly ones and the Kiwis had just... kiwis and stuff.


It's the "and stuff" part that is nasty!:devil:


----------



## mamascarlatti

TresPicos said:


> I thought you had divided the animals over there, so that the Aussies had all the creepy, poisonous and deadly ones and the Kiwis had just... kiwis and stuff.


I did say Rarotonga - Cook Islands, about 4 hours flight North east of NZ.



mamascarlatti said:


> Really, even one this size (about as big as the whole palm of my hand) which recently decided that my room in *Rarotonga *was THE place to hang out. After three days of chucking it out of the window only for it to come right back in, I took it for a 200 meter walk trapped in a salad bowl to get rid of it.
> 
> View attachment 2386


The biggest spiders here are the Avondale spiders that were used in the film Arachnophobia.

We do have massive wetas:










The cat brings them into the house sometimes. I see no reason to kill them or anything else and find them rather wonderful (as long as they are not lurking on my bed, at which point atavistic fears tend to take over rational appreciation)


----------



## Couchie

mamascarlatti said:


> Really, even one this size (about as big as the whole palm of my hand) which recently decided that my room in Rarotonga was THE place to hang out. After three days of chucking it out of the window only for it to come right back in, I took it for a 200 meter walk trapped in a salad bowl to get rid of it.


I would never let myself get close enough to one of these to trap it in a salad bowl and release it. If I lived someplace with spiders like these, I'd own a gun.


----------



## Xaltotun

I love spiders. They eat bothersome insects. I don't want to kill insects (or anything else for that matter), but my morality is flexible enough to let the spiders in my house do the killing instead ,)

Also, they don't dart around stupidly like some insects, but they have a slow, regal way of moving about. I like that.


----------



## beethovenian

Spiders are fine, But cockroaches are [email protected]#$ing [email protected]$#.

When a cockroach starts flying at me, i find myself flying around the house as well. Much to the delight of father and sister. I remember literally rolling out of my room only to find my sister standing above me baffled. I pathetically point into the room with reference to the cockroach in an attempt to justify my ridiculous roll, but..oh well, i am full of regrets and embarrassed that i had to explain myself...

These nasty creature of hell seems to be able to sense fear, the more you try to run away from it the more it will come after you...

I wonder if any bold members here dare to squish and smash these things to bits.....with their bare hands of course!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hilltroll72 said:


> You have described yellowjackets. Yep, they do get more aggressive in the autumn. I think what you are calling hornets may be what Vermonters call black wasps, of either the paper or the mud varieties (mud wasps have a set of extra-long legs, for carrying the mud). Both of those are mostly interested in caterpillars. Once in a while I notice another large wasp, striped but not a yellowjacket, attacking a bumblebee. The story has it that it is after the pollen the bee has gathered.
> 
> It's a jungle out there.


Hiya H. The hornets over here are similar to yellowjacket wasps in appearance except that they are slightly larger overall, the head, thorax and body have brown and yellow markings rather than black and yellow and the abdomen is also wider. By nature they are more akin to the bee rather than the wasp in their interaction with humans and another advantage is that they aren't attracted to the smell of rubbish/kitchen waste. So, hornets are quite cool in my book.

EDIT: I would say that the creature you saw preying on the bee was a hornet similar to the ones described above as they are almost exclusively carnivorous so it might actually want the bee as a meal.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Rasa said:


> Don't worry OP, murder didn't occur since animals don't have rights.


Because of the unusual way I despatched it, it may actually be in a state of suspended animation.

I'n always appalled at Garfield's cruelty to spiders (click to enlarge):


----------



## science

I'm fine with all creatures save diamondback rattlesnakes, rats, cockroaches, and mosquitos.


----------



## Almaviva

mamascarlatti said:


> We do have massive wetas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cat brings them into the house sometimes. I see no reason to kill them or anything else and find them rather wonderful (as long as they are not lurking on my bed, at which point atavistic fears tend to take over rational appreciation)


You mean you have rational appreciation for this... thing???


----------



## Ravellian

Spiders are cute <3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, they may be cute if they aren't deadly. But this one is, the Sydney Funnel Web Spider:










It's possible to die within minutes of being bitten, if not hours. It's also highly aggressive. It wants to kill you.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, they may be cute if they aren't deadly. But this one is, the Sydney Funnel Web Spider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible to die within minutes of being bitten, if not hours. It's also highly aggressive. It wants to kill you.


Oh dear Jesus! I'm in Sydney right now. !!


----------



## Sid James

Yeah, we have a couple of deadly Spider species here Down Under - the Funnel Web above & the red-back as well. I haven't had much dealings with them, but I did see some red-backs when I was a kid. They were just hanging out on a fence or something. Another bad one is the white tailed spider, whose bite can cause horrific ulceration & scarring. But I've never come across one of those.

Unfortunately, due to these few dangerous guys in the species, spiders as a whole tend to get a bad rap. I remember once my mother saw a large brown spider on her porch - which do have a painful bite, but not deadly - and she sprayed it straight away, despite my protestations that it was good for the garden. Some people are more arachnophobic than others, I guess.

I have quite a lot of *daddy long legs spiders *where I live (like THESE) but I don't mind them at all. I just hate their sticky & complicated webs, a total hassle to clean. I too find myself putting these little guys in a jar & taking them outside. But apparently their favourite habitat is indoors. I read a book that said that these guys are found everywhere indoors, even in apartments in New York on like the 30th floor. How the hell do they get there, I wonder?...


----------



## science

I once had a 12th floor apartment on a major intersection in Seoul (in case you're familiar with the city, it was Sin-cheon). Spiders all over the outside ledge. Could never figure out where they came from, or what, at that height, they ate. 

Next I moved to a 2nd floor apartment above a really cheap restaurant, and the cockroaches strutted down the sidewalk like kings. 

I preferred the spiders.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sid James said:


> Another bad one is the white tailed spider, whose bite can cause horrific ulceration & scarring. But I've never come across one of those.


Oh yes we get those in the house quite often. I have to get up on a stepladder and stare intently at their bottoms (for the grey/white bit)










before deciding whether to ignore or spray - yes, I do kill them, and they're rather springy and fast if you try to swat.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

The only good spider is a dead one. The damn things.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I'll never get people who like them. To me it seems like being afraid of something with fangs and almost a dozen legs and eyes means evolution is working.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Sid James said:


> But apparently their favourite habitat is indoors. I read a book that said that these guys are found everywhere indoors, even in apartments in New York on like the 30th floor. How the hell do they get there, I wonder?...


Possibly by air. Spiderlings of some species, at least, spin out a stand of silk and when it catches a current of air they're carried along by it like dandelion seeds, thus dispersing themselves.


----------



## TresPicos

Oh no... 

Ceiling spider has called in reinforcements, twice as big and twice as mean, patrolling the floor for now. 

When I returned to the room with a suitable vessel to catch it, I realized that something far worse than finding a spider on the floor is not finding it.


----------



## Ukko

TresPicos said:


> Oh no...
> 
> Ceiling spider has called in reinforcements, twice as big and twice as mean, patrolling the floor for now.
> 
> When I returned to the room with a suitable vessel to catch it, I realized that something far worse than finding a spider on the floor is not finding it.


The best vessel for a spider on the floor is the sole of the shoe.


----------



## sospiro

Hilltroll72 said:


> The best vessel for a spider on the floor is the sole of the shoe.


Noooooooooooo!!

Spiders do so much good I'd never kill one. But I'd never kill one anyway. When there's one of those big ones in the bath, I'm always afraid I'll squash it trying to pick it up, so I scoop it onto the bristles of an old back brush. Spider isn't sure of the surface & stays still long enough to be transported outside.


----------



## dmg

hawk said:


> I think spiders are fascinating to watch and they are beautiful. I am fond of jumping spiders with the big eyes and frenetic movements. Here are two examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We usually have large grey barn spiders making a home in the corners of the doorway of the mud room. Late in the fall hundreds of babies hatch and scurry to various places, mostly outdoors, but one will take up residence in the home web. Then the cycle begins anew~just like Charlotte's Web.


I love jumpies. I used to catch them and keep them as pets as a child. Once, in high school, there was a jumping spider in my car one morning and the kid whom I was giving a ride to school squashed it despite my telling him not to. I kicked him out & made him find another way to school.


----------



## dmg

TresPicos said:


> Oh no...
> 
> Ceiling spider has called in reinforcements, twice as big and twice as mean, patrolling the floor for now.
> 
> When I returned to the room with a suitable vessel to catch it, I realized that something far worse than finding a spider on the floor is not finding it.


----------



## TresPicos

Okay, we're back at square one. The reinforcements have been neutralized and it's just me vs Ceiling spider again. 

I found the reinforcement spider in the ceiling when I got home. To get it down safely (for me), I threw a towel at it and then caught it with the vacuum cleaner, which I kept running for 20 minutes or so afterwards. Then, I poured out some pumpkin seeds, which I vacuumed up, hopefully finishing off the spider inside the bag. Finally, I turned off the vacuum cleaner, and put gladpack over the nozzle to keep things contained until tomorrow, when I will take out the bag and throw it away.


----------



## sospiro

TresPicos said:


> Okay, we're back at square one. The reinforcements have been neutralized and it's just me vs Ceiling spider again.
> 
> I found the reinforcement spider in the ceiling when I got home. I threw a towel at it to get it down safely (for me), and then I caught it with the vacuum cleaner, which I kept running for 20 minutes or so afterwards. Then, I poured out some pumpkin seeds, which I vacuumed up, hopefully finishing off the spider inside the bag. Finally, I turned off the vacuum cleaner, and put gladpack over the nozzle to keep things contained until tomorrow, when I will take out the bag and throw it away.




Couldn't you have used some napalm as well, just to make sure?


----------



## TresPicos

sospiro said:


> Couldn't you have used some napalm as well, just to make sure?


I was fresh out of napalm, I'm afraid.

Usually, I carry the spiders outside, but here the equation was simple:

*size + aggressiveness + location = kill, kill, kill *

Or in my case, _over_kill.


----------



## kv466

This thread is so funny, F#


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Its children will probably seek revenge. And I'm sure I don't need to tell you how many children spiders have.


----------



## sospiro

kv466 said:


> This thread is so funny, F#


Not for arachnids nor for arachnophiles


----------



## TresPicos

sospiro said:


> Not for arachnids nor for arachnophiles


Yeah, well, I do feel sorry for all arachnids reading this thread. "Why do humans hate us so much?" they think. And they wonder if they should reply to our posts, but first of all, they don't know how, and second, they don't want to escalate things.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I respect them because they're obviously superior to us, having four times as many legs and various multiples of eyes, but they rarely bite us, even though they must surely consider us to be extremely icky.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Spiders beware................


----------



## Capeditiea

T.T poor little spiders... i mean i am definately scared of you... but seeing humans destroy you is far too much... even though i am scared of you... i politely request everyone to make friends with spiders. they can protect you from robbers,


----------



## Klassik

Well, did you eat it? If not, 18th century Mannheim composer Anton Fils would be very disappointed to hear you waste good food like that. He claimed they tasted like fresh strawberries. Who am I to argue with a genius like Anton Fils?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_Fils


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Well, did you eat it? If not, 18th century Mannheim composer Anton Fils would be very disappointed to hear you waste good food like that. He claimed they tasted like fresh strawberries. Who am I to argue with a genius like Anton Fils?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anton_Fils


i missread his name as Anton Flies


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> i missread his name as Anton Flies


It really bugs Anton Fils that people can't get his name right. He might have to get Cannabich to comfort him.  But, seriously, he has multiple spellings of his last name like many of the Mannheimers. Of course, he's not Bohemian like the others so I don't understand the confusion.

You could say that Fils flied through his work. He wrote at least 34 symphonies and around 30 concertos before he died at the age of 26. Perhaps spiders are brain food. Then again, maybe the spiders are why he died at the age of 26. :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Should be fossilized by now. Too bad. That spider is missing out on some really improved computer speeds on its web.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Should be fossilized by now. Too bad. That spider is missing out on some really speedy computer speeds on its web.


Don't worry, I'm sure it's on the World Wide Web. :tiphat:


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> It really bugs Anton Fils that people can't get his name right. He might have to get Cannabich to comfort him.  But, seriously, he has multiple spellings of his last name like many of the Mannheimers. Of course, he's not Bohemian like the others so I don't understand the confusion.
> 
> You could say that Fils flied through his work. He wrote at least 34 symphonies and around 30 concertos before he died at the age of 26. Perhaps spiders are brain food. Then again, maybe the spiders are why he died at the age of 26. :lol:


that is one possibility.

though i think the spiders worked through him...  thusly, the spiders decided to leave their host, which then was when Fils was known to be dead. Contrary to popular belief, i suspect he started dying once he injested the first spider, thusly proves my point that his works were done by spiders.

(imma put Anton Fils on my list to fetch.)


----------



## Dan Ante

There is an old Polreskaya saying "If you kill a spider you will come back as a fly in your next reincarnation"


----------



## Klassik

Dan Ante said:


> There is an old Polreskaya saying "If you kill a spider you will come back as a fly in your next reincarnation"


I don't know, that sounds like an upgrade. Wouldn't you like to fly around? Sometimes I wish I had wings so I could fly away after seeing threads like "Mozart: God or Garbage?" in the activity stream.


----------

